# help with halloween music



## fleshrot79 (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't know if you've ever checked your email, I tried to give you some ideas for your wedding music, hope these help! Congratulations to you on your speacial day!Congratulations to you on your speacial day!Congratulations to you on your speacial day!Congratulations to you on your speacial day!


----------



## fleshrot79 (Feb 17, 2005)

Uh, somehow I goofed on the above post. That's ok, you deserve all that congrats!


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

Congrads,

I dont know if this is what you are looking for but Mozart's Requiem is very dark and gothic


----------

